# Jacobs Pharmacy Bottle



## necie35020 (Oct 28, 2007)

About 20 years ago, the company that my husband worked for decided to enlarge their parking lot. Truckloads of dirt was hauled in from an area in Birmingham, AL. My husband found several old bottles in the dirt. They are apparently from 1880 -1910 or so. One of the bottles is embossed with Jacobs Pharmacy, Atlanta. It is round, 7 1/2 inches tall, dark brown and filled to the top holds 16oz. No chips or cracks, but thus far I haven't tried to clean it. I found lots of info on the net about Jacobs Pharmacy, J Pemberton and Coca Cola. Also an article from New York Times archives about the large drug house of Jacobs Pharmacy burning on Dec 9th, 1903. Does anyone know if the bottle might have any value to collectors? Or where I can get more info as to its worth? I will try to upload a photo of it later. I am a new user of this forum, so please forgive any mistakes. Thanks


----------



## kastoo (Oct 28, 2007)

I dug a teeny Jacobs this past week.  I was told all Jacobs Atlanta had value to somebody because of Coke heritage.  I checked Ebay for my bottle and saw nothing but I saw a clear unremarkable pharmacy bottle with Jacobs Pharmacy Atlanta on it and the seller got 55 bucks.  Here's the Jacobs


----------



## kastoo (Oct 28, 2007)

Now what else was in that dirt?  pics???


----------



## necie35020 (Oct 28, 2007)

Will post pic's of the other bottles later.


----------



## kastoo (Oct 29, 2007)

The Jacobs bottle I found in the pic is 3 inches high.   I'll take a wild guess after seeing your bottle (which looks like the bigger version of mine) that it will fetch good money..if that clear went for 55 maybe yours would fetch 100 or more.


----------



## necie35020 (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks kastoo for your help. yours looks verymuch like mine. found an interesting obit at  http://www.gabartow.org/obits/obit.DunnJamesM.shtml. this man committed suicide by drinking acid. his survivors include a brother that worked in Jacobs pharmacy and one that worked in a pharmacy in Birmingham. I have at least 30 old botles. only 1 jacobs pharmacy.


----------

